# Awsome train shop in nc



## lane24 (Jan 7, 2010)

today i found a cool train shop in central NC about 20 miles from my house. the owner has been in alot of magazines and tv shows( a very nice guy as well) his prices seemed to be better than what i seen on most websites. there was anything you could think of for most any scale. 

just thought id let folks know incase thre was anyone in this area or passing through that might wanna check it out.

feel free the e-mail me for adress and directions ill meet you there and well have a beer or something nextdoor

ohh yeah he had some cool layouts of his personal trains and rr

the town has a special spot beside the rr tracks that he uses for his outside setup for tourist and visitors to see i think he does it at christmas. il findout and repost

its Gibsonville NC

[email protected]


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

You have an email


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Finding "YOUR" Hobby Shop.*

Hey Lane, 
Sound like you found what could be your personal LHS. My daughter is going to be Road Tripping in June to her roomates home in Ashville,NC. If you give me the address I can have her check the place out. Is this guy on line and whats the name of his business? Thanks for sharing it sounds cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lane24 said:


> today i found a cool train shop in central NC about 20 miles from my house. the owner has been in alot of magazines and tv shows( a very nice guy as well) his prices seemed to be better than what i seen on most websites. there was anything you could think of for most any scale.
> 
> just thought id let folks know incase thre was anyone in this area or passing through that might wanna check it out.
> 
> ...


If this Yankee makes the trip south I would prefer to a little white lighting instead of the beer. Though beer could be used to wash it down.:laugh:

Does he have a web site? 
My local shop has been in business since 1936.

My state has a lot of hobby shops to shop at.

Used to have a little white lighting up in Robbinsville NC. (After the locals determined that I was not an undercover revenuer.)
After I partied with them they used to call me Damn Yankee when I made the trip down.
When I delivering to the Bear Creek Scenic RR in the seventies.
Talk about pink elephants..................:laugh:


----------



## lane24 (Jan 7, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Lane,
> Sound like you found what could be your personal LHS. My daughter is going to be Road Tripping in June to her roomates home in Ashville,NC. If you give me the address I can have her check the place out. Is this guy on line and whats the name of his business? Thanks for sharing it sounds cool.:thumbsup:



bobbys hobbies
103 burlington st
gibsonville nc
336-449-7565
he does not have a website(old dude) its only about 10 miles off of 85/40 so its pretty conveneint to folks just passin threw.

the train shop is seperate from the hobby shop(just around the corner) if hes not at one hell be at the other theres a sign in the door that says where hes at.

mon-tue closed

tue-fri10:00-5:30
sat10:00-2:30

its a very small town so if you cant find him most any store or bussiness can tell you where hes at(just ask for the train man)


OHH YEAH THE WHITE LIQOUR IS IN THE GARAGE AT MY NEIGHBORS


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*How bout those Pink Elephants!*

Gee Wiz Big Ed.....I didn't take you for a "Dumbo" fan! Yeah I saw some Pink Elephants during NY"s Eve!!:laugh::laugh:


----------

